# pc startet nur nach Ausbau von RAM...



## keglic (21. März 2017)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin echt am verzweifeln 
ich habes für einen Freund einen Computerspiele aus gebrauchten Komponenten zusammengestellt. 
Dieser besteht aus einem Gigabyte ga-z87 x-d3h bestückt mit einem i5 4670
einem be quiet 550 watt netzteil 
einer WD green 1 tb Festplatte 
einer alten gtx 550 ti.
Das MB der ram und der Prozessor sind gebraucht gekauft worden.
Jetzt ist es so der Computer hat das Windows drauf und alles klappt wunderbar. Außer beim booten.
Wenn ich ihn starten dann gibt er keinen pieps von sich und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.
entnehme ich vor dem Start ein RAM Riegel startet er.
Diesen kann ich nach dem ersten Start auch wieder einsetzen und dann startet er auch wieder normal.
Wenn er aber ne weile aus ist geht er wieder nicht.
Ich hab das jetzt schon mit 1000 verschiedenen RAM Riegeln probiert.
Bitte helft mir :'(
mfg keglic


----------



## Toby-ch (21. März 2017)

Hallo keglic

Wie sauber ist das Board evtl einmal das Board mit Druckluft reinigen, und wen vorhanden die Ram Slots mit Kontakt Cleaner, aber danach trocknen lassen...


Hast du den Ram in allen slots versucht oder ist es nur in einem, in dem der Ram nicht geht ?
Wie sah der Sockel aus evtl verbogene Pins, dies ist bei den Intel boards sehr schnell passiert!


----------



## keglic (21. März 2017)

also der cpu Sockel hat kein verbogenen pin und sieht sonst auch normal aus.
contact cleaner oder Druckluft hab ich noch nicht probiert.
Werde ich aber machen.
hab jeden Slot probiert den das board hat 
und jeden Riegel einzeln oder mit nem anderen.
Könnte es was bringen an der Spannung zu schrauben? 
Dass da was nicht stimmt.
Bios settings sind auf default 
und geupdated
mfg keglic


----------



## Toby-ch (21. März 2017)

Hm

Sind die Ram überhaupt Kompatibel mit deinem Board...


----------



## airXgamer (22. März 2017)

Was für ein RAM? Name?


----------



## keglic (22. März 2017)

also der ram wurde mit dem board verkauft und auch in der Kombination genutzt.
Natürlich kann ich mir nicht 100% sicher sein dass die Komponenten vorher funktioniert haben. Der Verkäufer hat im mir imNachhinein aber auch noch versucht zu helfen.
Habe schon jede Menge RAM Riegel probiert.
Marken waren unter anderem Samsung elixir und etliche andere.
Habe auch verschiedene Taktraten ausprobiert.
genauere Bezeichnung der ram Riegel schreibe ich später.
Das einzige was ich bisher noch garnicht getauscht habe ist das Netzteil.
Wäre es möglich dass das teil einfach n Knacks hat und einfach nicht das liefert was der Rechner braucht? Ist jetzt schon 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## drebbin (22. März 2017)

CPU Kühler?
Wenn die Schrauben zu fest sind kann es sein das ne Leiterbahn zugedrückt ist.
Mal testweise lockern.


----------



## keglic (22. März 2017)

cpu kühler ist der Standart boxed und der wird geclipst nicht geschraubt.
RAM wäre zum Beispiel der xms 3 von corsair
cmx8gx3m2a1600c9
ver. 5.11


----------



## Gast201808272 (26. März 2017)

Ach ja, Gigabyte Boards und deren Eigenheiten. Hatte neulich ein ähnliches Problem, habe dann die Riegel so lange rumgetauscht, bis es ging. Nun wird der PC nicht mehr angefasst. Schau mal, ob die CMOS Batterie noch in Ordnung ist. Wenn die Spannung bereits absackt, kann das zu Problemen führen. Das mögen die BIOS nicht.


----------

